# 1in rbp diet



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

i was wondering what would be the diet and what could 1in rbp eat at this small stage and how fast would they grow?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

At one inch brine shrimp is good. If your lucky and cut up your shrimp and white fleshed fish into small enough pieces then they will eat that. You can try to give them a good cichlid pellet as well they should nibble on that till it is gone. Once they get closer two inches they should be able to chew things a little better.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, what AS said...

I also like to feed 'em bloodworms, live is best, frozen cubes is easier...

Also a good quality flake food like Tetra Min.

Feed often, several times a day,
They should be getting pretty close to 6 inches by New Year's.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

AS fan said:


> At one inch brine shrimp is good. If your lucky and cut up your shrimp and white fleshed fish into small enough pieces then they will eat that. You can try to give them a good cichlid pellet as well they should nibble on that till it is gone. Once they get closer two inches they should be able to chew things a little better.


are you talking about the brine shrimp cubes that dissolve in the tank and float? and when i cut up the fish just let it sink to the bottom/ could they eat worms cut up at that size and also do they grow fast i was thinking about ordering some from aquascape.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i really don't like the brine shrimp cubes cuz they really muck up the water... at 1 inch, i always feed my piranhas bloodworms, high quality flake food, and frozen krill, once they get up to the 2-3 inch size, i switch them over to raw shrimp, hikari bio gold pellets, and catfish and sometimes even frozen krill and silversides. they grow really fast, usually about an inch per month until they hit the six inch mark, then things slow down and you can get about an inch or so per year.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> i really don't like the brine shrimp cubes cuz they really muck up the water... at 1 inch, i always feed my piranhas bloodworms, high quality flake food, and frozen krill, once they get up to the 2-3 inch size, i switch them over to raw shrimp, hikari bio gold pellets, and catfish and sometimes even frozen krill and silversides. they grow really fast, usually about an inch per month until they hit the six inch mark, then things slow down and you can get about an inch or so per year.


damm they grow fast then i was gonna order the 12 for 50 from aquascape but i will just have about a 55g tank i don't need 12 but i figure i will probly lose some i have a fully cycled 65g with my oscar now up and running it would mean giving up my o though. what size tank would be ok as a temp tank for the 12 til i got a bigger one at the end of this month?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

a 55 gallon will work out as a temporary home, but if you really wanna keep 10-12, i'd recommend getting a 125


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Personally I would say just order a lil larger fish and only get like 3 you will be much happier that way. You can safely move the oscar to the 55 and put the Piranhas in the 65 which might work for you. Starting out with 12 P's is not always the best idea but listen the advice people give you on this board because there are alot of experience people. Like piranha man said you need to feed the little guys often. Bigger ones dont require as much attention but filtration and water changes are key. And yes i ment the frozen ones but like joe said they can be a mess.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> a 55 gallon will work out as a temporary home, but if you really wanna keep 10-12, i'd recommend getting a 125


 how many could i keep in a 65g long tank 48/18/16 i might rehome my oscar. i would like to have a small shoal maybe 4 to 5
but with the oscar i need to get him a bigger tank and then my rhom is gonna need a bigger tank my room can just have 2 tanks either rhom and rbp or rhom and oscar i think the rbp would be a bit more active in the tank then my o he just kind of floats around


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you're gonna need at least a 75 to have a few, but if you want more than four, you'll need an even bigger tank


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

you can use hikari cichlid gold small sized pellets as the staple to a varied diet. the other food you can use were already mentioned. i just recently found an LFS selling hikari, and my reds loved it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a good quality flake is probably your cheapest and most useful solution. That way you can get them used to coming to the top for food, useful because one of the best foods out there for piranha are pellets which pack all the nutrition into one small pellet and its easier on your wallet too.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> a good quality flake is probably your cheapest and most useful solution. That way you can get them used to coming to the top for food, useful because one of the best foods out there for piranha are pellets which pack all the nutrition into one small pellet and its easier on your wallet too.


ok and as far as the blloodworms go do i feed the frozen cubes or the live worms cut up?


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

getting them used to flakes and pellets like mentioned above would be the best move. if you are not going to go that route , then you can feed a variety of things. i would get some earthworms from walmart, $2 and change for 24 nightcrawlers (good price) white fillet, cut up into small enough pieces for them, silversides (throw in one or 2 and let them pick at them) shrimp, cut up into small enough pieces, and krill. stay away from red meat, beefheart for example , chicken, or processed foods such as hot dogs.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> getting them used to flakes and pellets like mentioned above would be the best move. if you are not going to go that route , then you can feed a variety of things. i would get some earthworms from walmart, $2 and change for 24 nightcrawlers (good price) white fillet, cut up into small enough pieces for them, silversides (throw in one or 2 and let them pick at them) shrimp, cut up into small enough pieces, and krill. stay away from red meat, beefheart for example , chicken, or processed foods such as hot dogs.


ok i just got my fish from aquascape they are in the tank and doing fine i have 7 1in little guys in my 65g i gave them a bit of fish fillet cut up small bloodworm cube and cut up nightcrawler the just tasted the fish and worms but showed not real interest but the ate lots of the flake food that's all they seemed to like.now how many times should i feed a day and would it be ok if i just fed the flakes for now or should i keep tryin the fish and shrimp? i got some silversides bloodworms frozen and talipia fillets gonna look for some live bloodworms.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

scotth42 said:


> getting them used to flakes and pellets like mentioned above would be the best move. if you are not going to go that route , then you can feed a variety of things. i would get some earthworms from walmart, $2 and change for 24 nightcrawlers (good price) white fillet, cut up into small enough pieces for them, silversides (throw in one or 2 and let them pick at them) shrimp, cut up into small enough pieces, and krill. stay away from red meat, beefheart for example , chicken, or processed foods such as hot dogs.


ok i just got my fish from aquascape they are in the tank and doing fine i have 7 1in little guys in my 65g i gave them a bit of fish fillet cut up small bloodworm cube and cut up nightcrawler the just tasted the fish and worms but showed not real interest but the ate lots of the flake food that's all they seemed to like.now how many times should i feed a day and would it be ok if i just fed the flakes for now or should i keep tryin the fish and shrimp? i got some silversides bloodworms frozen and talipia fillets gonna look for some live bloodworms.
[/quote]

if they are just eating the flakes that is great. i think most people and myself had the exact opposite effect. my Ps were always just interested in the fish and worms and never showed much interest in the flakes and pellets. i would buy hikari cichlid bio gold and try to load them up on that. feed them as much as they will eat atleast three times a day. basically until their belly is nicely rounded and they look pretty damn full. if they are eating the floating flakes , most likely they will swim up and eat the pellets. sure you can keep trying with the fish and worms, but i would make the majority, atleast 75% of their diet pellets if it is that easy for you. you will be happy you trained them to eat pellets and flakes when they get older.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> getting them used to flakes and pellets like mentioned above would be the best move. if you are not going to go that route , then you can feed a variety of things. i would get some earthworms from walmart, $2 and change for 24 nightcrawlers (good price) white fillet, cut up into small enough pieces for them, silversides (throw in one or 2 and let them pick at them) shrimp, cut up into small enough pieces, and krill. stay away from red meat, beefheart for example , chicken, or processed foods such as hot dogs.


ok i just got my fish from aquascape they are in the tank and doing fine i have 7 1in little guys in my 65g i gave them a bit of fish fillet cut up small bloodworm cube and cut up nightcrawler the just tasted the fish and worms but showed not real interest but the ate lots of the flake food that's all they seemed to like.now how many times should i feed a day and would it be ok if i just fed the flakes for now or should i keep tryin the fish and shrimp? i got some silversides bloodworms frozen and talipia fillets gonna look for some live bloodworms.
[/quote]

if they are just eating the flakes that is great. i think most people and myself had the exact opposite effect. my Ps were always just interested in the fish and worms and never showed much interest in the flakes and pellets. i would buy hikari cichlid bio gold and try to load them up on that. feed them as much as they will eat atleast three times a day. basically until their belly is nicely rounded and they look pretty damn full. if they are eating the floating flakes , most likely they will swim up and eat the pellets. sure you can keep trying with the fish and worms, but i would make the majority, atleast 75% of their diet pellets if it is that easy for you. you will be happy you trained them to eat pellets and flakes when they get older.
[/quote] damm these guys can eat they ate bloodworms brine shrimp and a half of worm so far i would love to keep all the 7 but if i can't get a bigger tank i'll have 2 cut it down to 4 and then probly 3 but i should be able to get the 125 at the end of the month the 125 is 72/18/24 high is that about right 18 wide that should be big enough right? also if i move my xp3 to the 125 and my aquaclear 70 will that be enough to filter that big of a tank i will then have to buy another filter for my 65g and move my rhom from the 30g


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

imo you will need more than just an xp3 and a aq 70 on the 125. i have 2 fluval fx5's and a aq 110 on my 125 now. that is overkill , probably just one fx5 and some sort of second filter whether it be a hang on back or an xp3 would suffice.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

ELREYDENJ83 said:


> imo you will need more than just an xp3 and a aq 70 on the 125. i have 2 fluval fx5's and a aq 110 on my 125 now. that is overkill , probably just one fx5 and some sort of second filter whether it be a hang on back or an xp3 would suffice.


i'm thinking fx5 and xp3 and aqclear 110 in the future i would add another fx5 as the grow i have been reading about the fx5 going down after 6months on people this has me worried about this filter i'm also looking at the eheim 2078e or 2080 but there substrate seems expensive and the filters are pretty steep so i'm leaning to the fx


----------

